# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مع البارصا والروسنيري

## ناصر الجوادي

وقفة تحليل مع البارصا والروسنيري 
الكرة تعطي من يعطيها
ولكن بواقعية وعقلانية
برشلونة مع بداية الموسم 2007-2008
جلب لاعبين ولكن لم يتعاط بالشكل المنطقي الذي تحكمه
الكرة العالمية لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة
اعتمدعلى الشباب وتجاهل الخبراء
ملأ الفريق بالعناصر الشابة وجعل لها القيادة
وهذا من أكبر الأخطاء التي لم أجد مثيلا لها من خلال متابعتي طوال 10سنين 
للبطولات الأوربية...الفريق يملك مواهب جبارة وطاقات هائلة لو مُـزجت بعناصر خبيرة 
ومدرب حاذق خبير متمرس لما يزيد على 10 سنين في التدريب مثل:
فينغر - فرغسون - أنشلوتي - مورينهو - بينيتز...
لوجدنا حاله مختلفًـا.

أما الميلان...
قول له أثر(اغتنموا الفرص فإنها تمر مر السحاب)
مع هبوط اليوفي لل سيريا b
صار مطمعًا للأندية باصطياد نجومه فلم يتوان
الإنتر والبرشا في تلقفهم والميلان تارة يتفرج وأخرى يترفع بغرور المتحكم بالأمور
وكان الفريق يحتاج إلى عناصر تنافسية أكثر من غيره ففي كل مركز يحتاج إلى لا عب على الأقل...انتهى الموسم وحقق الميلان فوق مايترقبه جمهوره وبذلك أسكتت الإدارة الميلانية منتقديها... وبدأ الموسم الجديد بالسوبر الأوربي وحازه الفريق وأصوات مشجعيه تُـقـيّـم مسيرة الفريق وتضع اليد على الجرح الفريق لكي ينهي الموسم بالشكل المطلوب عليكم بدماء شابة جديدة تتفاعل مع خبراتكم لأن هؤلاء الخبراء لن يستطيعوا تقديم الأكثر...الإدارة ترد بتحقيق كأس العالم وتقتنع أكثر فأكثر بسياستها وتصر على عدم الحاجة لوجوه جديدة...ثم تأتي القشة بالخروج من الشامبيونز وشبح إخفاق تحقيق المركز الرابع ولا مجال للتصحيح فالوقت ليس وقت انتقالات(حيث انتهت الفترة الشتوية الكرسمس للانتقالات)
إلى أن انتهى الموسم بخيبة أمل تتحملها الإدارة...
فهل سيبرم الميلان صفقات كبيرة ؟؟؟
في رأيي:إذا تعاملت الإدارة بواقعية فسنجلب نجومًـا تنافسيين وسيحقق الفريق الثلاثية في الموسم القادم وذلك لتوفر العناصر الفعالة التنافسية والمدرب القائد الخبير

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سيد بيان * 


*يعطيك العافيه * 


*ما ننحرم من جديدك * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## Taka

*يزاك الله ألف خير اخوي*

----------

